# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  xin giá gia công.

## letuananh

xin chào mọi người,

mình muốn đắp và khắc chữ lên cái trục giống như trong hình. ở đây có bạn nào làm được cho mình xin báo giá. xin cảm ơn!

----------

